# Special Forces soldier is being awarded the Medal of Honor!! SSG Robert Miller



## USASOC News (Jan 26, 2008)

*Staff Sgt. Robert J. Miller, 3rd SFG  killed in Afghanistan*

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, January 26, 2008) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was killed Jan. 25 as a result of wounds sustained from enemy contact while conducting a combat operation near Barikowt, Afghanistan.Staff Sgt. Robert J. Miller, 24, a Special Forces weapons sergeant assigned to Company A, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C., received fatal wounds as a result of enemy small arms fire.

More...

For Miller's bio, click here...


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 26, 2008)

Rest in peace SSG Miller, thoughts and prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## AWP (Jan 26, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Brother. Prayers out to his family and friends.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Warrior.

Thank you.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Brother and thank you!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 26, 2008)

Rest Easy, and thank you..


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 26, 2008)

USASOC, 

PM sent


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## tova (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP, Brother.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP SSG Miller

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## car (Jan 26, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## QC (Jan 26, 2008)

May the road rise to greet and soft rain fall on your fields.


----------



## dknob (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/09/09/medal.of.honor/index.html?hpt=C2

Washington (CNN) -- President Obama will award the Medal of Honor to U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Robert J. Miller for "conspicuous gallantry" and "heroic actions" in Afghanistan in January 2008, the White House announced Thursday. 

Miller will receive the rare honor posthumously for displaying "immeasurable courage and uncommon valor -- eventually sacrificing his own life to save the lives of his teammates and 15 Afghanistan National Army soldiers," according to a White House statement.

Miller's mother and father will join the Obama at the White House on October 6 "to commemorate their son's selfless service and sacrifice," the White House said.

Miller -- born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, in 1983 -- enlisted in the Army in August 2003 as a Special Forces candidate. He became a Green Beret in 2005 and was based at Fort Bragg in North Carolina.

-------------------------


Rest in Peace soldier!! You will NEVER be forgotten!

EDIT: Please at an r to Honor.. I was overly emotional when I wrote it!

Edit x2: ^^ add*** not at lol


----------



## dknob (Sep 9, 2010)

SSG Miller is being awarded the Medal of Honor !

Washington (CNN) -- President Obama will award the Medal of Honor to U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Robert J. Miller for "conspicuous gallantry" and "heroic actions" in Afghanistan in January 2008, the White House announced Thursday. 

Miller will receive the rare honor posthumously for displaying "immeasurable courage and uncommon valor -- eventually sacrificing his own life to save the lives of his teammates and 15 Afghanistan National Army soldiers," according to a White House statement.

Miller's mother and father will join the Obama at the White House on October 6 "to commemorate their son's selfless service and sacrifice," the White House said.

Miller -- born in Harrisburg, Pennsylvania, in 1983 -- enlisted in the Army in August 2003 as a Special Forces candidate. He became a Green Beret in 2005 and was based at Fort Bragg in North Carolina.


----------



## FNULNU (Sep 9, 2010)

Rest in Peace SSG Miller


----------



## x SF med (Sep 10, 2010)

De Oppresso Liber, SSG.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2010)

Well done warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2010)

R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 10, 2010)

*White House to award MoH to family of Green Beret for heroism in Afghanistan*

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100910-01.html

Washington D.C. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 10, 2010) –On October 6th, President Barrack Obama will present the Medal of Honor to the family of a fallen Special Forces Soldier for his heroism and valor in combat while  serving in Afghanistan in January of 2008. 

President Barak Obama will honor the extraordinary courage and selfless sacrifice of Staff Sgt. Robert Miller by presenting his family with our nation’s highest award, the Medal of Honor. This will be the third time the Medal of Honor has been presented by President Obama. 

Only 24-years old, Miller impressed everyone on his team.  Although the youngest member of “A” Company, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne), Fort Bragg, N.C., he quickly earned a reputation for taking on difficult challenges and leading from the front according to numerous interview with other Operational Detachment –Alpha (ODA) Team Members.

An avid athlete and a student of human nature, he was often called on because of his expertise in weapons and languages.  His teammates recalled how quickly he picked up Pashto (one of Afghanistan's native languages) and how the local villagers loved to spend time with him and teach him their language and culture.  According to one team members recollections, the villagers developed a bond with him over evening meals while drinking the local tea “chai,” they respected and trusted him. In all things, “Robbie,” as he was called, was a natural to Special Forces, a true embodiment of a Green Beret.

On Jan. 25, 2008, Miller while serving as a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant for his team, Miller volunteered to take lead on a nocturnal patrol in the Konar Province near the Pakistan border. Because of his Pashto language abilities, he led and directed the small local contingent of Afghan National Army Soldiers from the front. As they approached their target area his team was attacked by insurgents. 

In the ensuing chaos Miller showed his mettle by directing fire and providing cover for his men. Miller deliberately moved forward making himself vulnerable as he engaged several enemy positions to provide suppressive fire, buying time for his teammates to take cover. Exposing his position repeatedly, he drew fire from more than 100 enemy fighters, ultimately saving the lives of his fellow Green Berets and 15 local ANA soldiers. 

Miller’s unwavering courage and selfless actions embodied the highest principles of the Special Forces community, and are a testament to the Army values he lived every day. This was his second combat tour to Afghanistan, the first being from August 2006 to March 2007.

Born in Harrisburg, Pa., on Oct. 14, 1983, his family moved and he grew up in Wheaton, Ill. He attended Wheaton North High School and was a respected gymnast and all-around athlete. 

On Aug. 14, 2003, he enlisted in the Army as an 18 X-ray, Special Forces candidate, with the hope of becoming a Green Beret.  He graduated from the Special Forces Qualification Course on Sept. 26, 2004. After his enlistment Miller’s parents moved to and currently reside in Oviedo, Fla.

His previous military decorations include: the Bronze Star Medal, the Purple Heart, the Meritorious Service Medal, two Army Commendation Medals for valor, the Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, the Afghanistan Campaign Medal, the Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, The Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, the Noncommissioned Officer’s Professional Development Ribbon, the Army Service Ribbon, the NATO Medal, the Combat Infantryman Badge, the Parachutist Badge, the Special Forces Tab and the Ranger Tab. 

Miller will become the seventh service member to receive the Medal of Honor during operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.  The last recipient of the Medal of Honor was Sgt. 1st Class Jared C. Monti, who posthumously received the award on Sept. 17, 2009, in a ceremony at the White House.

For more information on the Medal of Honor please visit www.Army.mil/medalofhonor.


----------



## car (Sep 10, 2010)

Threads merged


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 11, 2010)

From the local paper...  

RIP SSG Miller.

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/2693226,CST-NWS-medal10.article

White House to honor slain Wheaton soldier
Family will accept Medal of Honor at Oct. 6 ceremony
September 10, 2010
BY DAN ROZEK Staff Reporter drozek@suntimes.com

U.S. Army Staff Sgt. Robert Miller took over when his commander was wounded during a 2008 attack in Afghanistan, directing return fire and intentionally putting himself in the most dangerous position to protect his men.

His heroic actions helped save more than 20 fellow soldiers and Afghan army allies but cost the 24-year-old former Wheaton man his own life.

Miller's parents will receive his posthumous Medal of Honor -- the nation's highest award for valor --from President Obama during an Oct. 6 ceremony at the White House.

"We thank God that Rob will receive the recognition and honor he deserves," his mother, Maureen Miller, said Thursday.

Her son, a Special Forces trooper on his second tour of duty in Afghanistan, was the only U.S. soldier killed in the Jan. 25, 2008, firefight near the Pakistan border.

In a statement, the White House said Miller showed "immeasurable courage and uncommon valor" during the fighting that took his life.

When his unit was attacked, Miller "went out to an exposed position and drew fire to himself so his teammates could get to better cover," Maureen Miller said.

The dedication and courage he showed have helped his family members as they have come to terms with his death.

"We are proud that Rob displayed so much courage, skill and selflessness during his final actions," she said.

Rob Miller, one of eight children, was a 2002 graduate of Wheaton North High School. He was a talented gymnast and helped lead the school's team to the state finals his senior year, former coach Chad Downie recalled.

"He was always just a dedicated guy to his values and his beliefs," Downie said Thursday. "He really developed into an outstanding leader."

Miller went to the University of Iowa for a year, then joined the Army in 2003.

He worked hard, earning the coveted Green Beret of the Special Forces in 2005.

Miller also had a gift for languages, learning French and Pashto, a language commonly spoken in Afghanistan. He was teaching himself to speak Russian at the the time of his death, his mother recalled.

Miller loved the military and the close friendships he formed there, said Downie.

"He loved the camaraderie of being in the Army," Downie said.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 11, 2010)

Salute Brother!


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Oct 6, 2010)

*Official Narrative*

Medal awarded today at 13:45 if anyone gets a chance to watch. HERO.



> Staff Sgt. Robert J. Miller, U.S. Army, heroically distinguished himself by exceptionally valorous conduct in the face of the enemy of the U.S. while serving as the Weapons Sergeant, Special Forces Operational Detachment Alpha 3312, Special Operations Task Force–33, Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force–Afghanistan, Forward Operating Base Naray, Kunar Province, Afghanistan, in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.
> 
> During the pre-dawn hours of Jan. 25, 2008, ODA 3312 conducted a combat reconnaissance patrol to Gowardesh, Afghanistan, to confirm or deny enemy activity and/or insurgents presence in the vicinity of Chen Khar in order to clear the valley of insurgent safe havens. This area was known to have several high- and medium-value targets massing and operating freely in the valley and three surrounding villages. The area of operations was also symbolically and strategically important because it was a Russian-era chokepoint, provided the enemy a tactical advantage due to its high ground and deep valley summits, and was a well-known insurgent stronghold.
> 
> ...


http://www.army.mil/medalofhonor/miller/narrative.html


----------



## Manolito (Oct 6, 2010)

I watched the ceremony today and I was very moved. I thought the President was very articulate and showed a great deal of respect and honor. SSGT Millers brother is in the pipeline now to become a GB. What an American family. 
We will never forget you SSGT Miller.
Respectfully,
Bill


----------

